# How can I completely delete my SevenString account?



## BillMurray (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi there,

Where do I go or who do I message to get my account removed?

I'm attempting to get rid of my online footprint as much as possible and seeing as my main email is attached to this account I'd like it deleted completely. Also, I want my online Pseudonym (BillMurray) removed as much as possible, preferably competently, hence again why I want this profile removed.

This must be doable, right?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 6, 2017)

are you training to be a ninja?


----------



## marcwormjim (Sep 7, 2017)

The best we can do is replace your avatar with this:


----------



## Drew (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm no longer involved with the site anymore, but generally, in the past we would just ignore these requests, since it was usually more trouble than it's worth. 

You have 119 posts. If I were you, I'd do these three things:

1) Change your account email, if you're worried about the email address being traced to this account.
2) Search for all 119 messages, and go through and edit them to delete text on anything you think is too personal.
3) Instead of asking for your account to be deleted, ask that your username be changed to something else.

The first two you can do on your own, the third will take a mod/admin and may be easier to do than deleting the account, so it's possible (though not guaranteed) they'll do it.

Though, over and above that I'd suggest just getting into the habit of not posting anything on the internet you wouldn't say or do in person. The line between the internet and real life is getting blurrier, so I don't think it's safe to assume anything on the net is truly anonymous anymore.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't think you can edit your posts anymore, at least, not after a few minutes have passed. Perhaps a mod would be willing to delete them, but I doubt it, since it's an awful lot of work and only a few mods seem to be on here anymore, and so they end up being really busy. Plus, the way everything online gets archived by anyone and everyone who has access to it (for public sections of the site, this means anyone and everyone), you aren't really accomplishing anything.

But yeah, request to change your username to something generic and then link to a different email.

BTW, I'm a big fan of your film and television work.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 11, 2017)

bostjan said:


> Plus, the way everything online gets archived by anyone and everyone who has access to it (for public sections of the site, this means anyone and everyone), you aren't really accomplishing anything.



This is the ultimate reality of the current situation. Even if you managed to completely delete your account, there's practically guaranteed to be a record of it elsewhere (such as Wayback Machine) that is untouchable by you, so if anyone was serious about "finding" you, they'd have no real trouble if they put in even a modicum of work, regardless of your efforts.

TL;DR: The internet never forgets.


----------

